# BIG AL's Over $50 free shipping!! GB~



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/
if anyone in NYC wants to group buy with me your more than welcome. 
pick up only in woodside, Queens. 

you can either paypal me first or can pay me when you come pick it up. 
pm me for my paypal WITH THE 3% FEES.

Only 3 days left. DATELINE IS DUE ON Wednesday AT 8 PM.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL; http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...day-post-thanksgiving-sales-2.html#post490009


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

yea but i want to do GB :icon_mrgr
come on Spypet Big Als calling you LOL

P.S hah thanks spypet, now pm me lol


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I wouldn't shop at Big Al's,
unless I lived in Canada...


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

whys that?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

cause their prices suck, and since they are on the northern boarder,
they are one of the few mail order companies that ship to Canada,
only to rip the Canadians off even worse, despite the fact that the
Canadian dollar is now trading near parity to the US Dollar.


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

in that case. big als outta of my choice now. thanks once again spypet. 
btw, are you going to order anything from petmountain.com? i just need one small item from them.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

sorry, I keep a list of things I need, then once it's big >$50 enough, I order when there's a good free ship or coupon code sale. 
all I really need over the next few Months was a couple of ounces of flake food, so I simply traded people here on SnS for it


----------



## saltura (Aug 23, 2006)

just wondering, if you guys think that big als prices suck then what do you guys normally order from? i always thought that their prices were decent...


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

about every Quarter I put together a $50-$75 order usually for liquids, filter stuff, food, plastic parts, and something new I was meaning to try. I then compare prices between BigAl's, DrF&S, thatFishplace, PetSolutions and Petmountain. once I total up for the lowest net cost after shipping, Petmountain then wins my order most of the time, and usually by more than a 10% margin. that $5-$10 I save for all that effort, may not be worth the time for many here, so if you are comfortable with BigAl's, then by all means, knock yourself out.


----------

